# Wholewheat Waffles



## LPBeier (Apr 1, 2010)

I am not sure if this is the right forum, but I know a mod will move it if they need to.  In fact, I am posting it as a request from one of the mods - Dave, sorry it took so long.

Ever since I got my Cuisinart Waffle Maker a few weeks ago I have been tinkering with trying to make a fluffy, healthier waffle.  So far I have come up with this.

*Whole Wheat Waffles*
2 large eggs
1 cup unbleached flour
1 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt

Heat waffle iron (if it has variable settings, choose 4-5 for medium darkness)

Beat eggs in a bowl until light and frothy (this seems to be key to the texture).  Mix in remaining ingredients just until batter is smooth, no large lumps.

Pour 1/2 cup batter (or amount suited to your iron) into waffle iron, quickly spread if necessary and close lid.

Bake about 5 minutes or until indicator signals it is done.

This makes about 6 - 8 7"waffles and they do freeze well.

Next I am working on a lemon dessert waffle!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks!  It looks good and pretty straight forward.  I'll let you know when I try it out!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 1, 2010)

LPB;
I made a very good batch of waffles that were high in all the good things, and low in all the bad.  I had made the Libby's pumpkin filling recipe from the can and had left over filling, about a cups worth.  I had made it with Splenda instead of sugar.  To it I added 1/2 cup whole wheat flour and 2 tsp. baking powder, along with 3 tbs, cooking oil.  I cooked them in the waffle iron and they were amazing.  Everyone really liked them.  And the pumpkin added fiber, beta carotien, and all the other good nutrients found in that veggie.

These waffles were light, with a crispy outside.  Try 'em.  You just might find that they become a favorite in your house.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks, Goodweed.  We do like pumpkin so I will try them.  It also might be adaptable for my DH with gluten free flours.  I am constantly trying to develop good recipes for him.

My recipe is actually crispy outside and very light inside but filling.  You might want to try them as well and let me know what you think.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 3, 2010)

Laurie, thanks for sharing your recipe.  Now I have to decide between your waffles and the broccoli quiche for Easter breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Sierra! If you make them let me know how it you like them.  I agree that quiche sounds nummy!

I made some for lunch today as we are going out for dinner and I wanted something filling but light.  They are becoming a staple around here!  Oh, and they do freezer very well and heat in the toaster/toaster oven.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 4, 2010)

Laurie, I made your waffles today.  They were light and fluffly.  I liked it because it did not make alot and could be easily doubled, if needed.  One thing I did notice was did you leave the liquid out of the recipe when you typed it?  The batter was very thick and I had to thin it with some milk.   Other than that they were awesome and I will be definately making them again.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, Sierra, I am glad you liked them.  No, this is exactly how I made them.  It is thick but I am able to work with it.  But yes, adding some milk is good.  

The one thing I did forget is I let the batter rest for about 5 minutes before pouring the waffles.  This helps the consistency as well.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, Laurie.  I froze 3 of the waffles to eat later on.   I really like to make my own waffles than making something from a box.   This recipe was so easy and quick.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 5, 2010)

I am so glad you liked them.  How much milk did you have to add?  I will try it in my next batch.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 5, 2010)

Another tasty waffel recipe: Yeast Raise Waffles

These are soooo good, especially if you have a Belgian Waffle Maker.

Ingredients:
1 cup whole wheat flour
1 cup milk
2 tbs. sugar
1 package dried yeast
1/2 tsp salt
1 egg, seperated
3 tbs cooking oil

Heat the milk until it reads 108' F.  Remove from heat and stir in the sugar, then the yeast.  Let proof for 8 to 10 minutes.  Seperate the egg and add a pinch of cream of tarter to the egg white.  Whip the egg white until stiff.  Combine the yolk and oil.  Beat until smooth.  Add the flour, salt, and milk.  Stir until smooth.  There should now be a good head of foam on the yeast.  Pour into the batter and stir in.  Carefull fold the beaten egg whites into the batter.  Pour the batter into the oiled waffle iron grids, leaving room for expansion.  Cook to the medium heat setting on your waffle iron.  Lay out cooked waffles on a wire cooking rack and serve hot.  These are great with syrup.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

